# Kayaking for the first time. Tips?



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys. So me and my brother have an inflatable sit on top sevylor Kayak. We decided we want to take it out Friday and were thinking of going to the olentangy up by Powell. Maybe O'shaugnessy. Where would you recommend? Also, what would you recommend fishing of of the Kayak? We usually bass fish but would be willing to catch anything else. Thanks for the help!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Make sure it is registered and wear a life vest.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Best advise will be to get out there, once a float is under your belt you'll know right way what you need or wish you'd brought then you'll have an even loooooonger list of things you want. 

Anchor top of the list for me though 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

put your phone,camera, keys and wallet in a zip loc bag, just in case....


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Out of a kayak, don't reel the fish TOO close.
If you reel it too close to the tip of the pole it gives them an easier way of shaking the hook.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I just want to clarify a few rules. With an inflatable Kayak can we put it in anywhere since its not like a giant boat? As in do we have to go to a boat ramp? Also our Kayak is 13ft long. We don't need a whistle or distress flag or flares correct? Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not EXACTLY sure about the whistle/distress flags but I would atleast have one of the options. You can pick up an orange whistle that goes around your neck for like 2 or 3 bucks at Walmart. And no, you can launch it anywhere on the lake/river.. That's the good thing about kayaks.


----------

